# Friday, Oct 13th Vengeance Racing Tune



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

As the title states, I got my 2005 A4 tuned this past friday. Best run of the day was 365hp/365tq. Ron is emailing me my graph this afternoon..will link it up soon.

They know their stuff and they are a great group of guys.

Mods:
LPE AI, Polished TB, Ported Intake Manifold, CASPER IAT Relocate, SLP Underdrive Pulley, Edelbrock Shorty Headers, JBA Catless Mids, Magnaflow X-pipe and spintech pro-street mufflers.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

cool numbers TAT. my tune will be in the near future at tri star:seeya:


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Did you get any wierd vibration sounds when you put on the x pipe?


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Nope..I don't recall any vibrations. Just a change in exhaust tone.


----------

